# -



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

-------------------------------


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Pretty impressive! I've written a piece for string orchestra based on The Persistance of Memory.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde;bt1297 said:


> Pretty impressive! I've written a piece for string orchestra based on The Persistance of Memory.


What piece did you like most?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Not sure. I will listen again. They are pretty good.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

wow, 0 comments and 130 views.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

aleazk;bt1335 said:


> wow, 0 comments and 130 views.


_Five_ comments _129_ views. I envy you.


----------

